# 1999 Bentley Green Label Twin Turbo Engine and Trans for sale. 13,000 miles



## NYC20AE (Jul 2, 2003)

Legit, no joke, 13,000 mile engine and transmission from a 1999 Bentley Green Label is for sale. Car it was in was rear ended. 

Interested parties, PM or reply to this and I'll get back to you.

Engine can be seen in Great Neck NY.

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

pictures?? and how much are you looking to get?


----------

